# is this a spilo?



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

according to the importer, first one came in as a rhom, and second one came in as a xingu camari.
they r both around 7-8inch and both wild caught in brazil... 
they also both have clear eyes


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

could be, looks rhombeus like, but needs to eat and fill out a little.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

hmm i cant tell if the top pic is skewed or not.. most likely is.

the bottom pic to me looks like a spilo/maculatus. the top one... i dunno... kinda looks like what would happen if a rhom and an elong had babies.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a rhom


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

according to the importer, first one came in as a rhom, and second one came in as a xingu camari.
both wild caught in brazil... 
they r around 7-8inch.. if first one is a rhom, how come it has clear eyes?
if i can get better pics, i will post them.
thanks.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

S.brandtii ?


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

The bottom one looks like a spilo since the spilo has clear eyes and the mac has red eyes. The top one is really hard to tell because he is so skinny.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

top pic: not a freaking clue, the body looks long, its skinny also,no markings or spots of a juvi. clear eyes IMO rules outs rhom because if it was a rhom with clear eyes and not mature enough to have red eyes then it should have clear eyes and juvi spots. in all honesty my opinion is that if you ever mixed a serra and a pygo that would be the outcome, something about the head reminds me of pygo. (ask FRANK)

bottem pic: spilo/mac OR possible brandti (cant tell from the angle of the pic)


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i agree with dan, the fact that it has clear eyes doesnt instantly rule it out as a rhom but if it was young enough to have clear eyes it should certainly have juvi spots. quite interesting, i can't wait to see what frank has to say.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

GOLD SPILO - First two pictures aren't too clear to identify but the last picture shows a pretty good shot of the tail. That's a gold spilo.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

The first one, S. rhombeus and the second one, S. spilopleura but give them some food and take some more pics


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i'd say a spilo


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

First is UNKNOWN to me... but second is a def. mac.


----------

